# Stabilizer link options



## KevinHowJones (Jun 26, 2020)

I have seen adjustable stabilizer bars[1] (which have the appearance of an adjustable top link.) I thought that having an adjustable stabilizer link would give the advantage of a chain/turnbuckle where it can be tightened up, but also give the additional compression component that a rigid (albeit adjustable) bar would give.

Does anyone see any problem with this logic, or any disadvantage to using an adjustable link? The solid bars[2] are made of spring steel, whereas the adjustable stabilizers would not have this quality, is that something to be concerned with, like might the adjustable link get bent easily?

Anyway, I'd be interested in hearing input and opinions on this.

[1] https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/countyline-adjustable-stabilizer-arm
[2] https://www.yesterdaystractors.com/230042XHD_Stabilizer-Arm-HD_9711.htm


----------



## NeilP (May 16, 2017)

Often with the fixed bars you can only use one and then the machine wont be central..all depends on the spacing of the 3 point link on the tractor.

Adjustable chain type certainly more usable than any type ...best of both worlds..


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

They definitely need to be adjustable. I’ve seen a few bar style that are adjustable, but generally the chain with turnbuckle will function just as well as an adjustable bar. I think it’s mostly just preference.


----------



## KevinHowJones (Jun 26, 2020)

marc_hanna said:


> They definitely need to be adjustable. I’ve seen a few bar style that are adjustable, but generally the chain with turnbuckle will function just as well as an adjustable bar. I think it’s mostly just preference.


Thanks. The advantage I see with the adjustable bar is that, if pressure were to be applied laterally, you would get the stiffening on both sides, as the bar can't compress. Thus you get tension resistance from one side, and compression resistance from the other. Whereas if using chains, the chain on one side would just slacken up, and not offer any sway resistance; you would only be getting sway resistance from one side or the other.

On this criteria alone I would choose the adjustable link (rather than chain) however, I don't know if the adjustable link would be more inclined to get bent than a rigid bar made of spring steel. Certainly with a chain this would not be a factor. But maybe it is not really a consideration either with the adjustable link. I may just have to try stuff out to ever find out for sure.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

The chains will keep it just as stable as the bar. That’s not something you need to worry about.


----------



## NeilP (May 16, 2017)

International did a nice type. Bar type with one piece sliding in side the other and heels and a pin..and the sliding part was also screw thread adjustable.


----------



## KevinHowJones (Jun 26, 2020)

NeilP said:


> International did a nice type. Bar type with one piece sliding in side the other and heels and a pin..and the sliding part was also screw thread adjustable.


Is this what you're talking about?

https://burchstoretractors.com/prod...lizer-for-international-284-tractors-973734c4


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I’ve seen those. Lot’s of nice options out there but they get expensive. 

JD makes a nice top link that doesn’t vibrate loose, but it’s hard to justify $200 for it.


----------



## Earls (Jun 23, 2020)

The easiest ones I’ve ever used was like two pipes,one slides inside the other, with a series of holes in them. Pull the pin to lengthen or shorten and then replace pin at correct length.


----------



## NeilP (May 16, 2017)

KevinHowJones said:


> Is this what you're talking about?
> 
> https://burchstoretractors.com/prod...lizer-for-international-284-tractors-973734c4


No, not even close.
That is just a single bar. 
The International one has a square section tube, that is connected to link arm with a series of holes for a stop pin to be dropped in.
Inside that is another sliding part, that connects to the lug under the rear axle.
That sliding part has threaded rod inside that for fine adjustment.

The axle lug has two positions too. In one position, as you lifted implement the amount of sway would reduce as the pivot point was in different place. This could potentially cause damage, because if you tightened up the bars to zero sway with arms low, when you lifted the implement you’d bend something.

it was useful though, with something like a 4 furrow plough, as in the ground it allowed the plough some free play left/right but once lifted it kept it central, which was great for road transport.


I’ll try and get picture of it later


----------



## NeilP (May 16, 2017)

Incredible...just scrolled through about 10 pages of pictures of International tractors, just found one with the picture of the back end...and that is pretty dark.




https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NzY4WDEwMjQ=/z/u1wAAOSwAtZe0qDP/$_86.JPG


----------



## NeilP (May 16, 2017)

Earls said:


> The easiest ones I’ve ever used was like two pipes,one slides inside the other, with a series of holes in them. Pull the pin to lengthen or shorten and then replace pin at correct length.



Yes exactly ...maybe a slot too to allow a bit of play , and one sliding piece has screw adjuster.


----------



## Earls (Jun 23, 2020)

NeilP said:


> Yes exactly ...maybe a slot too to allow a bit of play , and one sliding piece has screw adjuster.


There are other variations of that stabilizer I have seen. One that comes to mind is mahindra.


----------



## NeilP (May 16, 2017)

These are from an International 633 SA

the pin acts as a stop only. It does not go in to corresponding hole in the fixed tractor bit.

you can just see the two mount points on the axle end.


----------



## scott f smith (Jun 29, 2019)

KevinHowJones said:


> I have seen adjustable stabilizer bars[1] (which have the appearance of an adjustable top link.) I thought that having an adjustable stabilizer link would give the advantage of a chain/turnbuckle where it can be tightened up, but also give the additional compression component that a rigid (albeit adjustable) bar would give.
> 
> Does anyone see any problem with this logic, or any disadvantage to using an adjustable link? The solid bars[2] are made of spring steel, whereas the adjustable stabilizers would not have this quality, is that something to be concerned with, like might the adjustable link get bent easily?
> 
> ...


It depends on what you are doing and emerge you are doing it. A chain is fine for mowing as long as ground pretty level, I've seen mowers and brush hogs almost flip upon hitting a stomp or a deep hole. The bar might get bent but only allows for minimal upward swing, a chain will allow for much more movement.


----------



## KevinHowJones (Jun 26, 2020)

scott f smith said:


> It depends on what you are doing and emerge you are doing it. A chain is fine for mowing as long as ground pretty level, I've seen mowers and brush hogs almost flip upon hitting a stomp or a deep hole. The bar might get bent but only allows for minimal upward swing, a chain will allow for much more movement.


I'm using it on a blade.


----------

